# dogs... & what they 'do'



## Micky carr (Jul 8, 2014)

I have lived in Castalla international 30 km from Alicante for 9 years now and up till now it has been good. But over the last year every body has got to own a dog, and most people have got 2 for some reason and where ever one goes there is dog Muck on paths roads any bits of waste land there are piles of dog muck, Castalla is sinking under the pressure of DOG MUCK. Dogs are barking all day long and most of the night. Castalla Stinks of DOG MUCK and dog Pee. Where ever one goes to the Pub the shop the car park childrens play area any where at all on the urbanization there is DOG MUCK, and now the summer is here the fly,s are horrendas, I have travelled the world as a soldier and never known anywhere like it so if you are thinking of moving to Spain give Castalla the widest berth as it is worse than the slums of India.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Micky carr said:


> I have lived in Castalla international 30 km from Alicante for 9 years now and up till now it has been good. But over the last year every body has got to own a dog, and most people have got 2 for some reason and where ever one goes there is dog Muck on paths roads any bits of waste land there are piles of dog muck, Castalla is sinking under the pressure of DOG MUCK. Dogs are barking all day long and most of the night. Castalla Stinks of DOG MUCK and dog Pee. Where ever one goes to the Pub the shop the car park childrens play area any where at all on the urbanization there is DOG MUCK, and now the summer is here the fly,s are horrendas, I have travelled the world as a soldier and never known anywhere like it so if you are thinking of moving to Spain give Castalla the widest berth as it is worse than the slums of India.


have you been in touch with the ayuntamiento & maybe suggested a way of dealing with this?

here we have special areas for dogs to 'go' known as _pipi can_, & lots of bins specifically for putting poo bags in

also, the bags are free from the tourist offices & there have been high profile campaigns to educate people about this issue

it's not perfect - but it's a whole lot better now than it was here when we arrived in 2003


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

Where I live in Cadiz, there is a doggy park where I assume one should pick up crap but at least the dogs can run around without a leash. Here, if one is caught, there is a fine, although truth to tell, a lot of sneaky people creep out at night. Generally, not the streets, but the local gardens always have crap in the morning, cos I have 3 dogs at the moment so I know and no I never go out without my bags.
As someone above said, complain at your local town hall.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

_have you been in touch with the ayuntamiento & maybe suggested a way of dealing with this?_

Yes I have, but they refuse to completely ban dogs from the whole town !!!!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

larryzx said:


> _have you been in touch with the ayuntamiento & maybe suggested a way of dealing with this?_
> 
> Yes I have, but they refuse to completely ban dogs from the whole town !!!!


And you wouldn't expect them to, would you? What they _can_ do is put up warning signs detailing the fines for allowing your dog to foul the payment. Ours also made it clear that any dog running loose in the streets without a michrochip or other ID could be taken away and destroyed. The situation here is much better now.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

But who are the majority of residents who are or might be guilty.

Here most foreign nationals pick-up but the Spaniards often kick the dog out first thing in the morning and let it back in at night - in between times, they just wander where they will and do what they will. Some Spaniards are starting to walk their dogs and pick up following our example.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

larryzx said:


> _have you been in touch with the ayuntamiento & maybe suggested a way of dealing with this?_
> 
> Yes I have, but they refuse to completely ban dogs from the whole town !!!!


Well you are certainly asking for too much. I see lots of elderly people, including myself, out walking their dogs every day and indeed it gives both the owner and the pooch some exercise. It is also a great way to meet people and to stop and chatter.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> And you wouldn't expect them to, would you? What they _can_ do is put up warning signs detailing the fines for allowing your dog to foul the payment. Ours also made it clear that any dog running loose in the streets without a michrochip or other ID could be taken away and destroyed. The situation here is much better now.


My post was of course 'tongue in cheek.'

However, that said, in my 26 years here, I have never seen any dog owner being checked for not complying with the law. In my local 'park and children's playground' where 'No dogs allowed' signs are displayed, dogs can be seen running freely, depositing here and there. Most owners seem to pick up, but of course the smell of pee and other 'leftover' reeks in the bright sunshine.


I believe the Law in Spain (not just local by-laws) forbid dogs running loose anywhere. They must at times be on a fixed lead of I believe just under 2 metres (oddly I believe the length equates to 6 feet).. Dangerous dogs are restricted by more tightly drawn regulations, but again I have seem no signs of the law being enforced.

PS I find that that wearing Wellington boots, a clothes peg on my nose, very dark glasses, ear plugs and the tap I have installed outside my from door to wash my boots, seem to work quite well. (Alcalaina, this is also a joke)


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> And you wouldn't expect them to, would you? What they _can_ do is put up warning signs detailing the fines for allowing your dog to foul the payment. Ours also made it clear that any dog running loose in the streets without a michrochip or other ID could be taken away and destroyed. The situation here is much better now.


Taken away and destroyed???? Because some ******* of an owner didn't look after it properly???

Aren't there any dog rescue and adoption centres in your area?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Wow, this subject hasn't come up for ages and it used to be discussed, at great length, every few months, so I guess the dog poo situation is greatly improved in general!
I commented not long ago on the approach of the Brunete dog poo problem - they scoop it up and send it back to the owner!
Town Mails Dog Poop Back To Negligent Owners In Spain


----------



## Esmerelda8 (Feb 22, 2014)

Dogs? Really? We have a problem with CATS in our community. The neighbouring community has a house with several cats who are always in our gardens - including my potted plants in my gated terrace doing their thing. Not only to they poop but they also scratch up a storm, spreading dirt all over the terrace. Why does it seem okay to let cats run everywhere but dogs need to be leashed? They all should be leashed!!!


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

Never mind cats and dogs pooping, I feel a greater problem with this wonderful country we chose to live in are the litter louts. Everything gets flung out of the car window or on the pavement even when there are adequate bins around. I feel that this stems from the awful tradition in tapas bars of dropping your rubbish on the floor even trying to avoid the bins, a filthy habit.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

This is true, of course, but I have to say that one of the funniest things I see is when two dog owners are passing each other, their dogs come together to sniff each others' arses, and while this ritual takes place the the owners just nod, smile, and stand in silence for the minute or two it takes, and then move on without a word. Just makes me smile every time I see it.




Justina said:


> Well you are certainly asking for too much. I see lots of elderly people, including myself, out walking their dogs every day and indeed it gives both the owner and the pooch some exercise. It is also a great way to meet people and to stop and chatter.


----------



## misterblue58 (Jun 26, 2014)

*Dog "Muck"*

hey,, Maybe theres a business opportunity for you here and a chance to do something about the "Dog muck" situation instead of just complaining about it !! 

Open a market stall selling "Dog Nappies" to dog owners (they wouldnt really be dog nappies just baby disposables but im sure they would fit ?? you could even do a home delivery service and collection and disposal if you really want to cash in !! They do this in USA but for babies so why not where you are for pooches !!

There you go Dogg poo eliminated, You make some cash and you become a local hero to boot !

Blimey you may even end up on Dragons Den, but unfortunatley Im out lol !!!

:high5:


----------

